# Anyone getting excited?



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Just checking to see if anyone else is excited for opening deer? Working on stands, getting packs together, loading up the truck, watching videos.

I must say as wet and muddy as this past waterfowl season has been I am really excited to go out and chase some deer for a few weeks!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I couldnt agree with you more. After dealing with less than desirable conditions in sask last week, im definetly ready for some deer hunting. Hopefully after deer season we wont have to deal with this stinking mud.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I'm pretty excited for deer hunting this year, as it will be the only chance this year to hunt with Grandpa.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

getting antsy to put holes in something besides paper. :sniper:


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i am actually pretty sad! i will be hanging up my bow and hiding inside my house. the last thing on my to do list is go wandering around the woods when everybody and their brother is out toting around a boomstick. i used to rifle hunt until i got shot at multiple times in one year.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't wait to put some backstraps on the grill.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Took the entire Firearms Season off again this year. No time constraints, being able to hunt when everyone else has to work, and both a buck tag & bow tag still in my pack.

Life is sweet... :beer:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Really hoping to be done this week before friday at noon...

GL to everyone.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Cant wait to get out deer hunting, ready to give the birds a rest. Be Safe everyone!!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Really hope the weather forecast isn't accurate: 60?!?! Good grief. Gimme -30 with two feet of snow. Easier to drag the deer and keeps all the fair-weather hunters bundled in their truck. Instead of peace I'll get a hunter walking through every 15 minutes...
Oh well, still pumped! I've been out of venison for about a month and I need to restock the freezer ASAP! 
Good luck and be safe everyone! :beer:


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm looking forward to it, I've seen lots of nice deer out bow hunting that I just couldn't get into range, one of the big boys will be toast by the end of next week. I'm taking my mom out the 1st couple of days and have been setting up my double stands for that, other wise I like to set up on a hill over looking a bean field that has some nice bucks on it. The field can wait since no one else has permission to hunt it and I like the deer close for my mom. I loaded up some 165gr. .300 wsm loads for my winchester model 70 and sighted her for 200 yards, kept the rounds in a 2" circle at 200 so I'm set out to 300 without changing my hold, let the party begin!


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

This week has been ROUGH at work. My job requires concentration, and I'm a little ADD to begin with. The fact that I couldn't be more pumped for season has not helped in the least! Tomorrow is going to be the WORST!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Really hope the weather forecast isn't accurate: 60?!?! Good grief. Gimme -30 with two feet of snow. Easier to drag the deer and keeps all the fair-weather hunters bundled in their truck.


Ain't that the truth! 
Sleeping is tough! Especially when I am waking up at 4:00 am thinking it's time!

The real question is...... Will you get any sleep Thursday night? I know I won't! I never do on opener of anything!

Good luck to all!


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I never get sleep the nite before, Im wide awake and excited til about monday when i have to go back to class :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Just a reminder to all, stay safe.......No animal is worth any human life!!!! Good Luck to all!!! :beer:


----------

